# [SOLVED] Can it Run it?



## D the Prince (Oct 24, 2009)

I am looking to buy this computer through a friend online. All I care about is that it could run CoD WaW and Fallout 3?

Case: NZXT LEXA Blackline with Red LEDS'
PSU: CaseGears 580w PSU
RAM: 3GB DRR2 800MHz (1GB Corsair, 2GB G.Skill)
GPU: VisionTek ATI Radeon 4850 512mb GDDR3
CPU: Intel Q6600 (4 Cores Running at 2.4GHz)
CPU Cooler: Arctic Cooler 7 Pro w/ Artic Silver 5
HDD: WD Caviar SE16 SATA 500 gigs (7200RPM, 16MB)
Mobo: Asus P5KPL-VM
Drives: Dual LG CD-ROM drives (Can write/read CDs and DVDs - Barely any details sorry!)
This is all the info I have please respond quickly!!!


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Can it Run it?*

Hi and welcome to TSF!:wave:

I never heard of that PSU before. The ram is mixed up? Were are you buying this from? And whats your budget, I think it would be better to recommend him parts.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Can it Run it?*

The *CaseGears 580W* ($24) is a low quality PSU with only 25A on the +12V line and no PCIE connectors. PCIE graphics cards like the HD4850 need a good quality 650W PSU with a *minimum* of 28A/+12V otherwise the computer might crash or produce graphics artifacts during fullscreen gameplay.

Replace this with something like a *Corsair 650W* ($90) and you'll be able to play games like CoD WaW and Fallout 3 on medium to high settings with no problems.


----------



## D the Prince (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Can it Run it?*

Alright well I'm playing 530 dollars for this. I have a screen shot from Can I Run It. And it says it I'll run fine. I am buying it from se7ensins a modding website. What parts should I recommend to him?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Can it Run it?*

The Can I Run It website doesn't take into account the quality of the PSU. You need a higher quality PSU and matching RAM. With the current specs, it's not worth buying.


----------



## D the Prince (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Can it Run it?*

*What parts should I recommend to him?*


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Can it Run it?*

Corsair 650W PSU, 2gb GSkill RAM, get rid of the 1gb RAM.


----------



## D the Prince (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Can it Run it?*

The games should run I not sweating it. If need be Ill buy a new psu.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Can it Run it?*

Good luck. Post back if you have any problems with the new computer.


----------



## D the Prince (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Can it Run it?*

I forgot to mention he is including a tons of game and other stuff So I say its worth it.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Can it Run it?*

How is he powering the PCIE HD4850 if the PSU doesn't have a PCIE connector?


----------



## D the Prince (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Can it Run it?*

Heres the link I'm not sure.
http://www.se7ensins.com/forums/buy...lete-gaming-setup-monitor-rig-and-extras.html
Post I'm the other person who responded.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Can it Run it?*

Probably a molex to PCIe converter.


----------



## D the Prince (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Can it Run it?*

here is the can i run


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Can it Run it?*

Here's what we're saying:

The *hardware* is good enough to play the game *BUT* the *power supply* isn't good enough to run the *hardware*. "Can I Run It" doesn't take the PSU into account.


----------



## D the Prince (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Can it Run it?*

Alright


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Can it Run it?*

$530 for the PC plus $100 for the Corsair 650W PSU=$630 plus any shipping charges. 
Shipping on a complete PC can be quite costly.
Is there a warranty included?


----------



## D the Prince (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Can it Run it?*

No shipping charge and I am only going to be upgrading the PSU if needed. 6 month warranty included.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Can it Run it?*

With that PSU you won't know you need a new one until it dies... And when a low-end PSU dies, it can take down the rest of the system as well.


Read this:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html
Don't just glance at it or skim it. Take ten or fifteen minutes and read the whole thing.


----------



## D the Prince (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Can it Run it?*

Alright I read that. Could you give me a best buy link to a good PSU please.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Can it Run it?*

The Corsair 650W (52A/+12V) is one of the best available in the 600-700W range, and excellent value for money. It will easily power the HD4850 and also allow you to upgrade in future.

*http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005* - $89 (free shipping)

*http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...0?skuId=9358269&type=product&id=1218090911783* - $99 (free shipping)


----------



## D the Prince (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Can it Run it?*

Here is the final deal should or shouldn't I?
Computer: $530
Specs: (PM me if you wan't more details)
Case: NZXT LEXA Blackline with Red LEDS'
PSU: CaseGears 580w PSU
RAM: 3GB DRR2 800MHz (1GB Corsair, 2GB G.Skill)
GPU: VisionTek ATI Radeon 4850 512mb GDDR3
CPU: Intel Q6600 (4 Cores Running at 2.4GHz)
CPU Cooler: Arctic Cooler 7 Pro w/ Artic Silver 5
HDD: WD Caviar SE16 SATA (7200RPM, 16MB)
Mobo: Asus P5KPL-VM
Drives: Dual LG CD-ROM drives (Can write/read CDs and DVDs - Barely any details sorry!) 

Netgear WiFi Adapter 

Standard Logitech Keyboard - Works perfectly - the A button is a bit worn out due to gaming 

Razer Lachesis - Obviously a gaming mouse - Paid 80 for it it a couple months back. Runs at 4000 DPI - And can be adjusted. 

Windows Vista Premium 32bit 

Games on the Steam Account: Crysis:warhead, Killing Floor, Left 4 Dead, Counter-Strike, Garrys Mod, Team Fortress 2, and Red Orchestra.
Other Games: Spore, FarCry 2, CoD:WaW, Battlefield 2, and Fallout 3 if I can find it.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Can it Run it?*

See post #2. The CaseGears 580W PSU is too weak to provide stable power for a PCIE graphics card. It will work ok in desktop mode, but after a few weeks (or months at most) of being stressed by fullscreen games, it could cause permanant damage to the graphics card. We see this problem all the time, which is why we always recommend a good quality 650W for PCIE gaming computers.

The rest of it looks ok for the money though, if no damage has already been caused. I would contact the seller and get him to run a 24 hour stress test and send you the results before buying.

The Razer Lachesis is available for $65 online at newegg and tigerdirect.


----------



## D the Prince (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Can it Run it?*

Well I bought it and I will run a stress test if anything is wrong that's what the warrenty or geek squad is for. I also will probably get that PSU but geek squad said it should power ok I guess I"ll see


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Can it Run it?*

Don't trust Geek Squad. They usually know very little. I've had two friends in Geek Squad, and they both know less about computers (and PSUs in particular) than I do. An A+ Certification does not mean someone is necessarily the best judge of components, simply that they can memorize some facts about printers and old hardware and regurgitate it in a test. That doesn't mean Geek Squad is _entirely_ incompetent, either; just don't take everything they say as gospel truth.


----------



## D the Prince (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Can it Run it?*

Well I just decided to take the risk and replace the psu if needed and I was a good deal. I was just happy to make a decision.


----------

